

Responsive web design is missing the point - firlefans
http://bradfrostweb.com/blog/web/responsive-web-design-missing-the-point/

======
kls
I was a late convert to responsive, I kind of came down the path of build a
separate mobile site as everyone was thinking that the web was going to be
supplanted by the mobile web but that did not happen, what happened was that
people are using everything to access the web, and the list of devices are
growing after doing a few responsive site I can say that I am sold. It is the
only way that I can see that we can support the array of devices coming online
with a single integrated solution.

